# Movies Page from local library?



## Greg Stephens (May 11, 2020)

The Movies page shows sources including Netflix and Amazon Prime. Is there anyway to bring my local content into the Movies page? Direct SMB mount, Kodi, MX Player?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No

Edit: Let me elaborate... people asked for this years ago when Plex was first released and one of the guys at TiVo explained that all the data for OnePass comes from a central set of data and that there is no way for them to pull the collections of hundreds of thousands of users into that system so each could be served a custom set of data. And if they had to poll the system for data every time the list was loaded then it would be slow and would likely overwhelm their servers.

Now maybe something has changed on this new device, but I doubt it.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

So misread this title and thought it was about a public libraries. In which case, I don't think there is an OverDrive app for Android TV. @Dan203, have you tried to sideload OverDrive yet?


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

There's a Hoopla app


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I thought it was a out his public library as well


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Back on topic, you could get like Plex or Emby results in the voice search but not sure we would ever see full on content in the TiVo apps movie section


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

Greg Stephens said:


> The Movies page shows sources including Netflix and Amazon Prime. Is there anyway to bring my local content into the Movies page? Direct SMB mount, Kodi, MX Player?


You may want to check out an app called channel connect. It can put shows and movies from your Plex collection on your android tv Home Screen . Pretty cool app !


----------

